# skyline-imports new customer



## r33gtr hopeful (Aug 1, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i have a contract with skyline-imports to provide me with a 1995 r33 gtr vspec. the car is on their new website sky-kit.com as sold. i just started the process about 2 weeks ago and was quoted about 8-12 weeks but could be 16 weeks. i said fine, i've been waiting and researching for 2 years whats 16 weeks more. i have been in contact with both robert in the uk and with tim in florida. both are very down to earth and easy to talk to, and usually respond back quickly, even after i paid in full. i have done my research into the registration and titling of the vehicle in md. if provided with a transferable title for the "kit-car" as promised and the vehicle passes md. state inspection then all that is left is emissions. and since the car is a 1995 is doesn't need obd-II. just put her on the awd rolling machine and sniff the exhaust. so we'll see what happens. hopefully i will wind up with a gtr 

i will update this thread as the process unravels.


----------



## r33gtr hopeful (Aug 1, 2006)

i have noticed that the car is coming from japan auto direct, the website is http://www.japanautodirect.com/. 1995 r33 gtr vspec dual airbag!!!!!!!.
sweet.. front spoiler cracks?? who gives a [email protected]#$,.


----------



## dubdisshyt (Jul 24, 2006)

definately keep us updated on the process...im looking to order one through them as well but not till march


----------



## slowlyevolving (Jul 20, 2006)

r33gtr hopeful said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> i have a contract with skyline-imports to provide me with a 1995 r33 gtr vspec. the car is on their new website sky-kit.com as sold. i just started the process about 2 weeks ago and was quoted about 8-12 weeks but could be 16 weeks. i said fine, i've been waiting and researching for 2 years whats 16 weeks more. i have been in contact with both robert in the uk and with tim in florida. both are very down to earth and easy to talk to, and usually respond back quickly, even after i paid in full. i have done my research into the registration and titling of the vehicle in md. if provided with a transferable title for the "kit-car" as promised and the vehicle passes md. state inspection then all that is left is emissions. and since the car is a 1995 is doesn't need obd-II. just put her on the awd rolling machine and sniff the exhaust. so we'll see what happens. hopefully i will wind up with a gtr
> 
> i will update this thread as the process unravels.


Well, I hope everything works our for you. I live in MD too. I was looking at trying to get a skyline through them as well. The only problem is, the one I want (R34), I don't think it is going to pass the emissions testing in MD. I will have to find a way around that. Can't wait to see you get your car. Where do you stay in MD?


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

slowlyevolving said:


> Well, I hope everything works our for you. I live in MD too. I was looking at trying to get a skyline through them as well. The only problem is, the one I want (R34), I don't think it is going to pass the emissions testing in MD. I will have to find a way around that. Can't wait to see you get your car. Where do you stay in MD?


if your state just uses the probe that they put in the tail pipe then you will be fine.if you dont take the emissions stuff off it will pass.but if your state uses the OBD2 com port on the 96 and new cars then you may have a little issue


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

I too am anxious for your arrival.....I await the steak and hand shake that will come with it...


----------



## slowlyevolving (Jul 20, 2006)

celm said:


> if your state just uses the probe that they put in the tail pipe then you will be fine.if you dont take the emissions stuff off it will pass.but if your state uses the OBD2 com port on the 96 and new cars then you may have a little issue


Do you think I would be able to call one of the emissions testing centers and find out what they use?



> I too am anxious for your arrival.....I await the steak and hand shake that will come with it...


Steak and a hand shake? What kind of steak are we talking about? So how does the car get here?


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

r33gtr hopeful understands my comment...it was directed towards him.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

obd II adapter ports needed thats all...no biggie if needed and 5 min job to do


----------



## r33gtr hopeful (Aug 1, 2006)

lol!!!! i know what you mean and i got the ole 96er for that day!!


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

r33gtr hopeful said:


> lol!!!! i know what you mean and i got the ole 96er for that day!!


Watch what you say about the ol' 96er. My partner can vouch for the devastation that I can create with one of those. Hell, I'll even eat the fat and grissle that might be there as well.


----------



## slowlyevolving (Jul 20, 2006)

Does skyline imports put the vehicle together once it is stateside or is it an option? If it's an option, how much would someone be looking at for assembly?


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

slowlyevolving said:


> Does skyline imports put the vehicle together once it is stateside or is it an option? If it's an option, how much would someone be looking at for assembly?


You have PM


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

R33GTR Hopeful. I think you will be satisfied with your purchase =) I too am a customer with skyline-Imports/Sky-Kit and they have been really helpful with everything. They are great people to deal with..Phenominal (sp) Customer Service


----------



## R33GTR (Aug 10, 2006)

TwistedGTR said:


> R33GTR Hopeful. I think you will be satisfied with your purchase =) I too am a customer with skyline-Imports/Sky-Kit and they have been really helpful with everything. They are great people to deal with..Phenominal (sp) Customer Service


Hum, great customer service maybe... but how long did it take them to get you your skyline, in hand, with title?


----------



## slowlyevolving (Jul 20, 2006)

I tried to call you guys about 20 mins ago and got nothing but the voicemail...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

slowlyevolving said:


> I tried to call you guys about 20 mins ago and got nothing but the voicemail...


They are 6+ hrs ahead there I think...


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for having patience. I hope that I answered all of your questions.


----------



## R33GTR (Aug 10, 2006)

R34MAN said:


> Thanks for having patience. I hope that I answered all of your questions.


Answer my question please, near the bottom of the first page.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

Not the same user now are they....lol


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

In the sky-kit website under the disclaimer, should tell you how long the process takes..It's pretty accurate


----------



## R33GTR (Aug 10, 2006)

TwistedGTR said:


> In the sky-kit website under the disclaimer, should tell you how long the process takes..It's pretty accurate


The site may be accurate, but in no way depicts the accuracy of the company. I know for a fact.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

Got something to say "R33 GTR" ??

Care to explain yourself when talking about our company


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

...say it in PMs...


----------



## R33GTR (Aug 10, 2006)

R33GTR said:


> The site may be accurate, but in no way depicts the accuracy of the company. I know for a fact.


Let me clarify, there are many variables when dealing with a situation like this, the company can only do so much before it is left up to the hands of customs, or shipping availability, or customs again, or... you get my point. My point was that 8 weeks is expected, 16 weeks is too long, and anything after that is adding to the sour taste in your mouth, waiting for a car that you haven't even put eyes on yet... either way, Skyline imports is the ONLY company that I know of that guaranteed money back, after 16 weeks, I chose to wait because I believe they can make it happen... but... how long do you wait? I am tired, really tired of driving my beater (98 Ford Contour) and would really like to get my hands on a legal Nissan skyline, thats the bottom line. And, money back on a price tag like that is definitely a statement of confidence made by the company, and reflects their buisness etiquette.


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

16 weeks seems about right to me. It takes a little while for them to get the car, inspect it, dismantle and wait for the next available boat to take it to where ever it needs to go. You also have to look at the customs taking their sweet ass time clear it and what not..I got mine in around that time range. Took me a little longer to get it since it was my first time recieving something that big from overseas. They have to do a lot of checks and what not. so all in all.. I personally think that it is reasonable


----------



## r33gtr hopeful (Aug 1, 2006)

i am trying to forget about buying it, that way when it comes, i'll be like holy s%$^, merry christmas to me, merry christmas to me during the day i am good, but when i fall asleep all i dream about is whippin round town showin that s#$% off like a hot b&^ch in a thong. oh well.


----------



## R33GTR (Aug 10, 2006)

r33gtr hopeful said:


> i am trying to forget about buying it, that way when it comes, i'll be like holy s%$^, merry christmas to me, merry christmas to me during the day i am good, but when i fall asleep all i dream about is whippin round town showin that s#$% off like a hot b&^ch in a thong. oh well.


You took the words out of my mouth, more or less :banana: I was very critical with the dates that they had set, and I stuck to them, even added them to my Outlook calanders with reminders... but thinking now maybe I should have just done the same, FORGOT about it, time would have went by a wee bit faster I imagine.

Another tid bit about sky-kit, they are actually meeting me in Florida (I am flying down) to hit up Central Florida Turbo for a custom tune on the Apex Power FC, so that when it hits the road back home, its ready to roll... and this was all at no extra charge, customer service at its best again. (The pit stop was no extra charge, not the tune itself).


----------



## dubdisshyt (Jul 24, 2006)

R33GTR said:


> Another tid bit about sky-kit, they are actually meeting me in Florida (I am flying down) to hit up Central Florida Turbo for a custom tune on the Apex Power FC, so that when it hits the road back home, its ready to roll... and this was all at no extra charge, customer service at its best again. (The pit stop was no extra charge, not the tune itself).


ok now im confused, one person said they had to built the car themselves and your saying your flying down to FL to pick it up when it arrives and get it tuned...so is sky-kit building it for you once it gets back into the states? if so did you pay extra for that or is that included in the price? or are you flying down to FL to build it yourself or what? 

giggity giggity


----------



## R33GTR (Aug 10, 2006)

As far as I know, the price includes everything, including shipment to your front doorstep, built and running.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

Dependant on what you want this is what we offer

Either Supplied (kit) including shipping to your nearest port

Or supplied, fully built, titled

You can choose to collect or have delivered.

If within a reasonable distance delivery can be free.

If we have any cars available in the usa for sale then the price is the collected price and delivery would be extra.

If your unsure just call us or email


----------



## slowlyevolving (Jul 20, 2006)

skylineimports said:


> Dependant on what you want this is what we offer
> 
> Either Supplied (kit) including shipping to your nearest port
> 
> ...


question...what is the difference in price between have a supplied kit or supplied fully built and titled? where is the vehicle titled? florida?


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

Just give us a call or email...

all details can be found here Flash Page


----------



## slowlyevolving (Jul 20, 2006)

I have tried to call and got voicemail both times. It says your based in Florida. I am currently in Korea and the difference in time is 13 hours (I am ahead). So it isn't like I can just roll over pick up the phone and call. I have to stay up later to call. So what would be the BEST time to call you guys?


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

any time between 9am and 6pm eastern standard time


----------



## slowlyevolving (Jul 20, 2006)

do you have any military bases close to you?


----------



## OCAKevin (Jul 12, 2006)

there is a couple of miliatary bases in florida, just depends on what branch. the closest one would probably in/near tampa(i think, and if i remember it has the attached Va clinic/ hospital, near busch gardens in tampa)


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

OCAKevin said:


> there is a couple of miliatary bases in florida, just depends on what branch. the closest one would probably in/near tampa(i think, and if i remember it has the attached Va clinic/ hospital, near busch gardens in tampa)


You hit the nail on the head my friend....I believe that it is called McDill Air Force Base! It just so happens to be the biggest and busiest port in the U.S. as well.


----------



## zeoneozero (Aug 30, 2006)

So are there any success stories to back this promotion up?


----------



## slowlyevolving (Jul 20, 2006)

So, what is the status on the skyline coming in???


----------



## R33GTR (Aug 10, 2006)

slowlyevolving said:


> So, what is the status on the skyline coming in???


There is no status, never happened.


----------



## you2 (Dec 14, 2006)

hey how do you know, did gtr hopeful let you know?


----------



## R33GTR (Aug 10, 2006)

you2 said:


> hey how do you know, did gtr hopeful let you know?


No, if you go back to the first page I was the first one to buy from them... and like I said, I do not have a skyline and no longer do I have one on order.


----------



## you2 (Dec 14, 2006)

R33GTR said:


> No, if you go back to the first page I was the first one to buy from them... and like I said, I do not have a skyline and no longer do I have one on order.


ok thats fine, the conversatin staryted out as you mad with them, then you were all excited, now your mad again and not offering me any help, did you get your money back, what actually happened, and if you dont have on why are you still on this site 5 months later, at least shoot me straight . to your knowledge


----------



## R33GTR (Aug 10, 2006)

you2 said:


> ok thats fine, the conversatin staryted out as you mad with them, then you were all excited, now your mad again and not offering me any help, did you get your money back, what actually happened, and if you dont have on why are you still on this site 5 months later, at least shoot me straight . to your knowledge


You didn't ask for any help, you asked questions and I answered them. I am not mad, I was just give you blunt answers to the questions you were asking, not beating around the bush or anything. I didn't know the requirement for being on this site was owning a skyline...?


----------



## r33gtr hopeful (Aug 1, 2006)

if you cant afford to take the risk than you should just stand on the sideline. you also need to have patience, trust me it will be worth the wait.


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

wait, whats going on? who did you order from?


----------



## you2 (Dec 14, 2006)

TwistedGTR said:


> wait, whats going on? who did you order from?


i havent ordered from anyone yey, i want to get one from skykit, but just want to know everything is cool, and that the money sent will result in me getting a skyline and not being ripped off. i have read some bad stuff in the forums about these guys who take your money and dont produce, thats all


----------



## R33GTR (Aug 10, 2006)

you2 said:


> i havent ordered from anyone yey, i want to get one from skykit, but just want to know everything is cool, and that the money sent will result in me getting a skyline and not being ripped off. i have read some bad stuff in the forums about these guys who take your money and dont produce, thats all



skykit does not do that.


----------



## you2 (Dec 14, 2006)

R33GTR said:


> skykit does not do that.


thats what i wanted to hear, hope to have one soon! thanks to everyone :fluffy:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, i sent them an email, hopefully i get some questions answered.


----------



## koolrider101 (Dec 3, 2011)

What ever you do, just do it legally. It will not get you ripped off or cheated...


----------

